
Website Wikileaks publishes '9/11 messages' - jacquesm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8379960.stm
======
symesc
I can't decide if I'm interested in seeing these messages or not. Sad
memories.

Things have changed a LOT in the communications world since that day, however.

If a 9/11 event happened today, twitter would make most of these messages
public instantly.

At that time I was still using my ISP's email system, not Gmail. I used to
turn on the TV in the morning, not the computer (TV was how I learned of the
event itself: "what's Peter Jennings doing on TV in the morning?").

I don't think I was on any IM services by that point either.

I owned a mobile phone, but the only non-voice connectivity was SMS.

I don't miss those days, and that day in particular.

------
ccollins
~13MB, 448,358 line text file of messages from 2001-09-11 03:00:00 -
2001-09-12 02:59:59

<http://911.wikileaks.org/release/messages.zip>

